# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  N85 + voip configuration

## geomanous

Πηρα το Ν85 ως αναβαθμιση του Ν80i και εχω φαει τα μυαλα μου να δουλεψω το voip αλλα δυσκολευομαι.

Χρησιμοποιωντας βεβαια αυτο:

http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.noki ... tings.html

Κατι καταφερα να κανω, αλλα ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο να λειτουργησει ετσι η υπηρεσια. Για παραδειγμα καταφερα να βγαλω κληση και να δεχτω αλλα δεν καταφερα να το απενεργοποιησω!!! 
Απο που γινεται on/off αυτο το πραγμα, εχει δει κανεις???

----------


## geomanous

Το ζητημα αυτο το ελυσα τελικα....

μα που να παει ο ανθρωπινος νους...

http://discussions.europe.nokia.com/dis ... 75#M115890

----------


## abdul

Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Nikiforos

εγώ δουλεύω με Ν82 και τα έχω καταφέρει από την πρώτη στιγμή που το πήρα μιας και έχει έτοιμα τα προγράμματα. Παίζει και μέσω awmn και με το trixbox μου. Αν χρειαστεί κανείς λεπτομέρειες οτιδήποτε, μπορεί να με ρωτήσει.  ::

----------


## geomanous

Τι εκδοση symbian εχεις? Γιατι εγω ειμαι s60 3rd edition.

Αυτο που ειναι περιεργο ειναι πως καθε φορα που κανω απλη κληση συνδεεται στο wifi... η προσπαθει να συνδεθει στο internet μεσω 3g... σπαστικο αυτο.

Για την ωρα αυτα... παντως δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι τροποποιησαν τη λειτουργικοτητα του voip. Στο n80 ηταν της πλακας....

thx

----------


## Nikiforos

Kαι εμένα την ίδια έκδοση έχει! αλλά έχει ρυθμίσεις SIP ktl και είναι εύκολο, πχ έχω καταφέρει να κάνω login στον VOIP server της netone και να έχω σταθερό στο κινητό, αλλά παίζει μόνο αν έχει το κινητό ιντερνετική ip της netone! οπότε δεν παίζει αλλού εκτός στο σπίτι μου, εκτός αν βρεθεί VPN για το κινητό. Επίσης συνδέεται κανονικά στο sip.awmn και έχει νούμερο awmn. Όμως με τίποτα δεν έχω ακόμα καταφέρει να συνδεθεί στο trixbox μου! ενώ πχ από τον laptop συνδέεται κανονικά, από το κινητό με τίποτα. Αυτό που λές ότι σου κάνει κλήση 3G είναι καθαρά από λάθος ρύθμιση που έχεις κάνει. Πρέπει σαν access point να βάλεις το ασύρματο που συνδέεσαι, μήπως εκεί λέει 3G/GPRS της εταιρίας που έχεις και πάει να το βγάλει από εκεί?

----------


## geomanous

Πωπω.... πόσο πίσω με γύρισες  :: 

Μετά από κάμποσο καιρό συνήθισα το νέο τρόπο λειτουργίας του voip. Φτιάχνεις 2-3 διαφορετικά profiles (τα οποία δεν μπορείς να μετονομάσεις βέβαια) και ανάλογα την περίπτωση συνδέεσαι όπου χρειάζεται.

κάπου βρήκα και κατέβασα έναν vpn client (μέσω του τηλεφώνου από τα applications που σου δίνει να κατεβάσεις η ΝΟΚΙΑ) όμως δεν το δοκίμασα (ούτε και ξέρω πως για να δω τι κάνει και πως).

Όσον αφορά την κλήση 3G. Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι κάνει. Αναφέρομαι στην απλή περίπτωση μέσω δικτύου κινητής. Το wifi δεν λειτουργεί και δε θέλω να λειτουργήσει. Λίγο αφού γίνει η κλήση πετάει το σχετικό "θέλω να συνδεθώ στο internet". 
Επαναλαμβάνω οτι δεν αναφέρομαι στην περίπτωση της voip κλήσης. Η ουσία είναι πως τη συνήθισα αυτή τη "λειτουργία" και απλά την αγνοώ... παρόλα αυτά... δεν την καταλαβαίνω

----------

